
Comcast's $30.7B bid for Sky bets on the past as Disney chases the future - unclebucknasty
http://www.businessinsider.com/comcasts-307-billion-bid-for-sky-is-bet-on-the-past-just-as-disney-chases-the-future-2018-2
======
unclebucknasty
Is there anybody on the planet who doesn't think Comcast et. al. aren't just
salivating over their new rent-seeking business model, post Net Neutrality?

